

Apple, Google, Amazon are so profitable because they know what to lose money on - danso
http://qz.com/18246/apple-google-and-amazon-are-so-profitable-because-they-know-what-to-lose-money-on/

======
OafTobark
I thought Amazon had high revs, decent operating profits, but lowball profits?

